

Guy created this marketing tool on suggestion from someone on Reddit - mukeshitt
http://textfreeapp.org/home.php

======
domainkiller
This looks like a great set of tools - but the font is killing me!

------
adamkochanowicz
"Your username must be under 11 characters" Nevermind.

